# Do you have a golden that has been diagnosed with lymphoma?



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

If so, what color and sex.

And, if you'd like to share, vent, reminise, whatever, please use this thread to do that. My Duke is in complete remission since being diagnosed September 13 thanks to the prayers from special people on this board and the great team managing a trial at Colorado State University.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My Arby was a medium golden girl. She passed shortly after her diagnosis of this horrible diasese.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

My Tess was a dark blonde with red highlights. She was spayed and five years old. Her lymphoma was gastro-intestinal, medial-sternal and liver. She is loved and missed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My Tess was 12 1/2 when her lymphoma took her. She was also red.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't decide what color Daisy is! She's not classic red but she's not blonde either. Cindy, what is she?

Anyway, she's coming up on 9 years and so far so good. I think about lymphoma everyday. I feel all her bumps, everyday, to see if anything has changed. Tonight she seems a little bit off to me so I'm a little more on edge than usual.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Jo, I think our Daisy is a classic golden color. But, I'm not a breeder or anything, but that's what I think. And - beautiful.

I hate it when they're off. It truly makes us on edge, which makes them a little more off and us a little more on edge and round and round we go.

I mentioned in Duke's thread that I think he has a UTI. I'm going to e-mail his dr.s again & see if he can be seen tomorrow. I don't want him taking one antibiotic if he does have a UTI and it doesn't respond to it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor Duke  Are either of you going to get any rest tonight? Definitely have to take care of that right away.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I clicked too fast and forgot to click that Skokie was a spayed female. She was med-light gold and died at 4½ yrs old  I miss her so much and think of her everyday :--sad:


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I also clicked to quickly. My Jake was 2 weeks shy of his 6th Birthday when he passed away from Lymphoma. He was a dark Golden in color, and not nuetered. I still miss him terribly.


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

Porter just passed away last week from Lymphoma. He was diagnosed and we had him on chemo. It was 5.5 months from diagnosis to our last sad moments together. We miss him terribly and the house is so quiet.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Neutered light red male- age 13
Spayed blonde female - age 7


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

My parents lost their golden Reba to lymphoma. My dad felt a lump on her neck and asked me to take her to the vet. She was diagnosed and we lost her 2 weeks later. :no:
Reba was 10 1/2 years old. She was red.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

We just lost our beloved Rusty last night to Hemangio. He was almost 11 and a deep dark red.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Rusty, but he is watching you from above!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tasha was diagnosed at age 5 and is currently in remission. She is a dark red golden. She will be 6 on Saturday and it will be one year from diagnosis in November.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Duke's Momma said:


> If so, what color and sex.
> 
> And, if you'd like to share, vent, reminise, whatever, please use this thread to do that. My Duke is in complete remission since being diagnosed September 13 thanks to the prayers from special people on this board and the great team managing a trial at Colorado State University.


this poll is a good idea, but it means NOTHING without also asking for the distribution of these colors and sexes among the golden population in general. 

*Without that info, people will draw wrong conclusions from this. *

For example (making up numbers to show the point): what if the poll shows that, say, 60% of lymphomas occur in red goldens? People will say, omg, reds are more susceptible.

but what if reds actually made up 70% of the golden population? In that case, the results would show that reds are LESS susceptible.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

kathi127 said:


> We just lost our beloved Rusty last night to Hemangio. He was almost 11 and a deep dark red.


OMG, I'm so sorry for your loss! How sad for you. Rusty is playing at the bridge but you must be hurting so. I'm so so sorry


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Tasha was diagnosed at age 5 and is currently in remission. She is a dark red golden. She will be 6 on Saturday and it will be one year from diagnosis in November.


That is so awesome! You rock, Tasha! One year - praying for many many more as we are with our Duke.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pudden said:


> this poll is a good idea, but it means NOTHING without also asking for the distribution of these colors and sexes among the golden population in general.
> 
> *Without that info, people will draw wrong conclusions from this. *
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I think that it is a potentially "dangerous" poll in that information like this could be taken as being factual.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Thank you for this. I think that it is a potentially "dangerous" poll in that information like this could be taken as being factual.


Geeze, I'm sorry! I didn't mean for it to be factual. As a matter of fact, I wasn't even going to do a poll until some folks thought it would be a good idea. I was just curious because it seemed that everyone I either talked to or heard from had a red that was stricken. I just wanted to know.

Maybe I misunderstand the reason for a poll. I'd better go look at the forum rules again.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> Geeze, I'm sorry! I didn't mean for it to be factual. As a matter of fact, I wasn't even going to do a poll until some folks thought it would be a good idea. I was just curious because it seemed that everyone I either talked to or heard from had a red that was stricken. I just wanted to know.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstand the reason for a poll. I'd better go look at the forum rules again.


 
No, no, no... no need to apologize. My concern would be that there will be people who will look something like this superficially, and come to the wrong conclusion. I can then see a huge internet "urban legend" type of effect occur, and the general, uneducated public believing that red dogs all die of lymphoma, etc. 
Maybe polls here on the foume should have some sort of disclaimer about then not being scientific, and only for "fun"... which you'd think would be obvious, but hey - some people need a label warning them not to iron clothes while they are wearing them...


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah, no worries. All we're saying is, if you really want that information - and it's a very good question to ask - you can't get it from this poll as it's set up.


----------

